# adding foliage outside the tank



## Luke (Jan 21, 2014)

I've piqued an interest after I picked up some pathos vine to dangle outside my tank.


Anyone have example of other plants that can be grown hanging out of freshwater aquariums?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Spider plants may work. I have had hygro and creeping jenny planted in a tank and emerging to grow outside. Mangrove plants and bamboo work as well.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Hygrophilas easily grows out of the tank and flowers.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I have bamboo growing out of my tank as well.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Pics anyone this sound interesting.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Spider plant works real well.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

I have right now two bamboos, and about 3-4 spider plant babies from my grandmas really old plant. I have used peace lily (I think peace) and it is excellant in tanks. Especially with bettas and probably shrimp because the roots.

Probably not, but can ferns, or viney plants catch root in water. I know ivy's cannot or should not be used as they are toxic I do believe.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Philodendron should work, just take care not to submerge the whole plant.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Glad that Pothos is working out for you Luke!

If you need more Let me know, I can bring more by the store. Let me know your experience with other plants.


----------



## Luke (Jan 21, 2014)

Haha yes it got me jazzed up to continue in another aspect of my aquarium addiction. Thanks Charles, I think I will be picking up a spider plant a well


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

interesting read -

How to Plant a Riparium: A Plan in Seven Steps. - Hydrophyte's Blog

Spider Lily Riparium Kit - APE - Aquatic Plant Enthusiasts | A Planted Aquarium Community


----------

